# Fuse block diagram for 99 Jetta (MK3) VR6?



## djkraz (Sep 20, 2016)

OK, I bought a used 99 Jetta VR6 MK3 and the body is in incredible shape, however it's got some pretty serious other issues including the wiring. I'm having issues finding the exact fuse box diagram for the one I have. I did order a bentley book but I'm not confident it will have it either as I've spent many hours googling and looking at pictures and none so far match the one I have (though many are close). I have a feeling it may be missing a relay or 2 so I'd really like to find out what is what. Any help would be GREATLY appreciated!


----------



## Tybagv20 (Feb 14, 2016)

wrong forum.... yada yada search.... yada yada. So on and so forth.


----------



## djkraz (Sep 20, 2016)

Well, if you read my post you would know that I've already spent many hours searching with no luck... Also, the reason I posted here is because if you go by the name of the forum, it's the exact same thing as the other forum, just less specific and none of them are specific to electrical issues so your condescending "Yada Yada" is just showing you as an arrogant jerk rather than someone who actually wants to help...


----------



## Tybagv20 (Feb 14, 2016)

:wave:


----------



## Tybagv20 (Feb 14, 2016)

ok just having a little fun with you. But i am looking for you


----------



## Tybagv20 (Feb 14, 2016)

Can you please post a picture of what you do have. What are some of the electrical problems it is having?


----------



## djkraz (Sep 20, 2016)

Alright, I feel like an idiot now. I swear I read the descriptions but I must have skimmed them and focused on the title. Thanks for not being a jerk in response to my comment...

Anyway, when I posted this it was right after I got the car and I was having cooling fan issues which I since resolved. It turns out the guage was just reading much higher than actual so when I thought it was overheating, it actually wasn't even close. I thought maybe it was a fuse however I have not found a single fuse box diagram that matches mine out of the many 100's I've found.

Now, I'm having many other issues. 
1, I think the voltage regulator is bad because my headlights dimm when I come to a stop and I've blown 3 headlights in 2 weeks. 

2, None of the gauges in my gauge cluster work correctly. I've tried the re-soldering trick with no luck. The temp is always way high, the speed is very low but by a percentage so the faster you go the more it's off. The tach doesn't work at all (most likely the stepper motor). The gas guage maxes out at 3/4 but not really sure if it's correct on the low end...

3, no horn.

4, ABS Alerts on all sensors

5, Airbag igniter alert

6, Moonroof works intermittently

7, MAF sensor randomly works

8, Key fob doesn't work.

9, Doors lock when started but doesn't unlock any of the doors when off. Have to use a plyers on 2 of the door locks to get it up.

Anyway, you get the point. I think the guy that had it before me really did a number on the car. After replacing the solenoid cable in the transmission, it runs and starts perfectly ever time and it drives great so I don't want to give up on it. It only has 130k miles on it and the body is in great shape.. I went as far as buying a VCDS and a bentley book. The bentley book is no help as far as the fuse block goes though, it just says there may be more rows of fuses etc depending on options. If I can get it all working decent, it will be my daughters first car but that only leaves me about 2 months to get it all figured out... Thanks for the help!

Here is the fuse block, not sure why it disappeared from the first post (notice the top is different than all others):


----------



## Tybagv20 (Feb 14, 2016)

Have you checked and or strengthened the ground points? Could be corroded and have an intermittent connection. Is there any evidence of the wiring harness being molested anywhere?


----------



## djkraz (Sep 20, 2016)

I did cleanup the ground points under the battery as they were corroded but it really didn't make a difference. The cables themselves are pretty oxidized within the ground connector, should I try cutting the cable and putting on a new connector?

It doesn't seem like the harnesses were messed with however there is evidence of some major work. He did say he had the timing chain replaced, because I asked as I knew that was a common problem. From what I'm seeing, I'm betting it was done by a non-professional. I guess I can just go through the bentley book and check every ground point and make sure they are all good. I think I'm at the point where it's going to require going through every connection of everything to make sure there is no short or bad ground...ugh

Thanks!


----------



## Tybagv20 (Feb 14, 2016)

might be a good idea to cut bck some of the loom and see the condition of the wires inside. they have tendency to draw in water sometimes.


----------



## djkraz (Sep 20, 2016)

OK, I'll try that...thanks!


----------



## Tybagv20 (Feb 14, 2016)

Trying to think about how all these issues could be correlated. i find it hard to believe that all of those issues could be separate from each other


----------



## djkraz (Sep 20, 2016)

That's what I was thinking too, just seems like something major... Could a bad voltage regulator cause all these problems? BTW, I noticed yesterday (it was cold) that the heater blower also significantly changes speed when at a stop.. Never have a problem starting or running though.. Are all of the items I mentioned connected to the chassis ground whereas the motor has its own? Wouldn't the ecu be on the chassis ground though? Maybe it can handle voltage differences ok.... I will definitely be spending some time this weekend playing with the grounding and doing more testing on the voltage changes.. Maybe I'll run a clean new ground wire temporarily to some other point on the chassis and see if that helps...


----------



## daunicorn (Apr 20, 2005)

I have a few spare fuse blocks if that what you need. both are out of a 98 gti vr6


----------



## Mr.loops (May 27, 2010)

> I think the voltage regulator is bad because my headlights dimm when I come to a stop and I've blown 3 headlights in 2 weeks.


Whats the battery voltage when the engine on? Does the voltage reading stabilize after a few minutes or is it always high?



> None of the gauges in my gauge cluster work correctly. I've tried the re-soldering trick with no luck. The temp is always way high, the speed is very low but by a percentage so the faster you go the more it's off. The tach doesn't work at all (most likely the stepper motor). The gas guage maxes out at 3/4 but not really sure if it's correct on the low end...


Your cluster may be going out



> 3, no horn.
> 
> 4, ABS Alerts on all sensors
> 
> ...


Do you think the PO was playing around with the fuse box? I would check the relay and fuses for proper location and operation



> I went as far as buying a VCDS and a bentley book.


This will help! Post an auto scan here so we can see all the faults


----------

